# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Poshtersia e fundit e digitalbit

## juanito02

Turp i madh per providerin e madh shqiptar qe po se pagove as kanalet qe jep bota te lira nuk i sheh.
Po jua sqaroj pak me me hollesi.
Ne cdo satelit qe transmeton kanale televizive ka kanale te lira pa pagese si edhe ato me pagese. Kanalet e lira mund ti shohe cdo njeri qe ka nje marres satelitor digital cfaredo dhe ato jane prone e atyre qe i transmetojne.
Poshtersia e fundit e digitalbit shqiptar eshte se ne marresin e vet satelitor keto kanele qe I sheh gjithe bota pa pagese nuk i shikon dot po qe se nuk ke paguar abonimin e tyre.
Imagjinoni si shkelen ne mes te sheshit te drejtat e njeriut per informin.
Dhe medet shteti shqiptar me mendje fshatare nuk ka asnje specialist qe ta vere gjigandin e transmetimit para pergjegjesise per poshtersine qe ben.
Ja te nderuar ky eshte provideri i dashur i shqipetareve qe ka hyre shtepi ne shtepi e po u me rte rreckosurve kacidhen e fundit.

----------


## xfiles

me te vertete poshtersi,
abuzim i turpshem.
po kemi shtet ne apo nuk kemi shtet.

----------


## Davius

Problemi qendron se ti ke marre marres digital satelitor nga DigitAlb, prandaj ato programet falas nuk ke mundesi qe t'i ndjekesh, kur te skadon afati i abonimit. Kjo eshte strategji e atyre, qe abonentet te riabonohen perseri, qofte edhe per nje program qe platformat tjera e japin falas, por DigitAlb e fut ne paketen e abonimit. Ky eshte biznes. Per mua edhe kjo "problematike shqiptare" _(e quaj te tille me qe eshte e hapur ne kete nenforum kjo teme)_ ka nje zgjidhje. Merr nje marres digital satelitor te thjeshte, dhe ndjeki te gjithe programet qe ofrohen falas. Eshte e thjeshte, o miku!

----------


## Clauss

> Problemi qendron se ti ke marre marres digital satelitor nga DigitAlb, prandaj ato programet falas nuk ke mundesi qe t'i ndjekesh, kur te skadon afati i abonimit. Kjo eshte strategji e atyre, qe abonentet te riabonohen perseri, qofte edhe per nje program qe platformat tjera e japin falas, por DigitAlb e fut ne paketen e abonimit. Ky eshte biznes. Per mua edhe kjo "problematike shqiptare" _(e quaj te tille me qe eshte e hapur ne kete nenforum kjo teme)_ ka nje zgjidhje. Merr nje marres digital satelitor te thjeshte, dhe ndjeki te gjithe programet qe ofrohen falas. Eshte e thjeshte, o miku!


davius je shume gabim. duket qarte falimentimi i shtetit tone ne raste te tilla. shyqyr qe kemi qytetare me ndergjegjje moderne te kultivuar qe u vene gjoksin ketyre iniciativave kapitalisto borgjeze. dhe by the way, me shume porn ne digitalb!!! po patet mundesi dhe ti perktheni njecik se humbasim skenarin komplet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Problemi qendron se ti ke marre marres digital satelitor nga DigitAlb, prandaj ato programet falas nuk ke mundesi qe t'i ndjekesh, kur te skadon afati i abonimit. Kjo eshte strategji e atyre, qe abonentet te riabonohen perseri, qofte edhe per nje program qe platformat tjera e japin falas, por DigitAlb e fut ne paketen e abonimit. Ky eshte biznes. Per mua edhe kjo "problematike shqiptare" _(e quaj te tille me qe eshte e hapur ne kete nenforum kjo teme)_ ka nje zgjidhje. Merr nje marres digital satelitor te thjeshte, dhe ndjeki te gjithe programet qe ofrohen falas. Eshte e thjeshte, o miku!



Dmth sipas teje u dashka te kemi nga dy recievere ne shtepi nje per FTA dhe nje per digi-tSerb?

Fale zotit jemi popull me numer shume te vogel dhe per nga aspekti i shikueshmerise nuk cojme peshe. Sepse po te ankohej dikush te kanalet FTA te cilat po i shet Digi migi sikur i paska blere te dretjat eksluzive te transmetimit te tyre. Do ta shihnin zotin e tyre lur t'u kishte ardhur padia per demshperblim (kjo quhet "pirateri televizive" dhe digi migi eshte transmetues pirat).

Andaj nuk eshte kjo *strategji* sic e quajte ti me eufemizem por *pirateri* ose *hajni* pak me qarte.

Aq me teper nese kjo gje nuk paralajmerohet ne menyre eksplicite dhe transparente siper  paketimit komercial te aparatit qe kane vene ne shitje. 

Kjo gjithashtu eshte e denueshme dhe e paditshme me ligje lokale. Sikur per cdo lloj mashtrimi tjeter me qellim perfitimi.

----------


## ajzberg

Jo vetem per ato qe u thane me siper ,por filmat dhe dokumentaret qe jepen jane te riperseritur disa here .Oh i mjeri popull qe don te shikosh pertej kufirit te blinduar tanime jo me tela me gjemba por me dogana e me viza.Sa na pelqen kjo gje ne ,te jetojme e te punojme ne rrthim..................

----------


## Dorontina

> *Oh i mjeri popull qe don te shikosh pertej kufirit te blinduar tanime jo me tela me gjemba por me dogana e me viza.*Sa na pelqen kjo gje ne ,te jetojme e te punojme ne rrthim..................


*o sa me vand flet .....*

----------


## offspring

fajin e kemi ne qe nuk e bojkojtojm digitalbin.

----------


## Darius

> Dmth sipas teje u dashka te kemi nga dy recievere ne shtepi nje per FTA dhe nje per digi-tSerb?


Nuk e di si eshte ne Europe me FTA-te po ketu ne North America merr nje FTA, i load bin nga computer dhe je ne rregull  :ngerdheshje:  Ke mbi 2 mije kanale perfshi te gjitha pay per view pa diskutim dhe mbledh mendjen. Sa te jene ish punonjesit e big providers te tipit Dish Network ose Direct Tv, do ekzistoje dhe FTA me komunitetin e saj gjigand.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Une kam "Premiere"me reciver digjital.Po qe se nuk e pagova nuk kam mundesi qe nepermjet ketije reciver-i te shof gje.Dhe per kete problem nuk eshte shteti fajtore.


Nuk eshte gjithmon shteti fajtori.Jo ne demokraci.(ne komunizem thuaja gjithmone).

Nuk i ka vetem Shqiperia keto "probleme"

----------


## albunkers

hmmmmm,  dhe kur  gjobitet digitalb... bertet opozita... mir ia ben te shkreteve shqiptare,,, se kur mesohesh te te rjepin sikur ta ka enda,,, 
edhe nje gje tjeter te poshter qe kane bere eshte se  per te rritur shitjet e aparaturave kane hequr antenat ne Tarabosh Shkoder,,,, (kohe me pare bertisnin se na i hoqi qeveria).

----------


## dardajan

> Turp i madh per providerin e madh shqiptar qe po se pagove as kanalet qe jep bota te lira nuk i sheh.
> Po jua sqaroj pak me me hollesi.
> Ne cdo satelit qe transmeton kanale televizive ka kanale te lira pa pagese si edhe ato me pagese. Kanalet e lira mund ti shohe cdo njeri qe ka nje marres satelitor digital cfaredo dhe ato jane prone e atyre qe i transmetojne.
> Poshtersia e fundit e digitalbit shqiptar eshte se ne marresin e vet satelitor keto kanele qe I sheh gjithe bota pa pagese nuk i shikon dot po qe se nuk ke paguar abonimin e tyre.
> Imagjinoni si shkelen ne mes te sheshit te drejtat e njeriut per informin.
> Dhe medet shteti shqiptar me mendje fshatare nuk ka asnje specialist qe ta vere gjigandin e transmetimit para pergjegjesise per poshtersine qe ben.
> Ja te nderuar ky eshte provideri i dashur i shqipetareve qe ka hyre shtepi ne shtepi e po u me rte rreckosurve kacidhen e fundit.


Mua  nuk  me  rezulton  e  vertet  nje  gje  e tille  sepse para  nje  muaji  me  skadoi  karta e  abonimit  dhe  per  disa  ore pash  vetem  kanalet  pa  pagese.

Marresi  im  eshte digitalb i  blere  3  vjet  me  pare i  markes CONAX dhe  me seri :maci: DVB5350OCA
Mbase duhet  ti  ndryshosh  dicka  tek programi  qe  tani  nuk  me  kujtohet .
,  ose vertet  marresi  yt mund  te  jete  ndertuar   i  tille.
Pyet  me mire  digit-alb mbase  e  ke  edhe  gabim.

----------


## Apollyon

Digitalb ta shpif.

Nje nate iku sinjali gati gjith naten, edhe kta plehrat asnje lajmerim nuk e vendosen qe te kerkonin falje per pisllikun qe ben.

Kurse SKY italian, nje minut u nderpre trasmetimi, edhe nxori tabelen, na falni per shkeputjen etj etj 1000 her me fal thonte.

Digitalb eshte shum plehr, te gjith ata qe kan digitalbin jan plehra.

----------


## TikTak

un se kom iden si puno digitalbi po  ktu ku jom kom comcast per tv ene pc

i here mu kput teli se ala o ajror ktu ke katuni jem ene meta ntako. as kanale lokale asigjo.

shkova nbasement ene qita antenen $15 ene mi kapi lokalet

prej digitalbit njof albanin ene o cun flori e kom ene ka lagjja

----------


## drague

reciverat  e digitalb dhe sat+ kan qene mbeturinat e sky-it dhe gjermanise software ka qene vetem per nji provider.mir qe e paskeni marr vesh tani.

----------


## Mr_Tironci

> Turp i madh per providerin e madh shqiptar qe po se pagove as kanalet qe jep bota te lira nuk i sheh.
> Po jua sqaroj pak me me hollesi.
> Ne cdo satelit qe transmeton kanale televizive ka kanale te lira pa pagese si edhe ato me pagese. Kanalet e lira mund ti shohe cdo njeri qe ka nje marres satelitor digital cfaredo dhe ato jane prone e atyre qe i transmetojne.
> Poshtersia e fundit e digitalbit shqiptar eshte se ne marresin e vet satelitor keto kanele qe I sheh gjithe bota pa pagese nuk i shikon dot po qe se nuk ke paguar abonimin e tyre.
> Imagjinoni si shkelen ne mes te sheshit te drejtat e njeriut per informin.
> Dhe medet shteti shqiptar me mendje fshatare nuk ka asnje specialist qe ta vere gjigandin e transmetimit para pergjegjesise per poshtersine qe ben.
> Ja te nderuar ky eshte provideri i dashur i shqipetareve qe ka hyre shtepi ne shtepi e po u me rte rreckosurve kacidhen e fundit.


Lale nqs e paske mor digitalbin vetem per kanalet falas normal qe do te duket poshtersi po per ata qe jan abonent te perhershem kto kanalet falas jan bonus kshuqe pervec kanaleve qe te ofro ke dhe dicka ndryshe. Masnej po i deshe kanalet falas mer i sac ene i aparat ene i kap kollaj re ske nevoj me mor aparatin e digitalbit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> Mos e ngaterrove me veten kete qe the?


Nuk po besoj qe e kishte me abonentet e digit alb por me drejtuesit e tij. 
Perndryshe i bie ashtu si i the ti  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Apollyon

> Nuk po besoj qe e kishte me abonentet e digit alb por me drejtuesit e tij. 
> Perndryshe i bie ashtu si i the ti .


Ata qe drejtojne DIGITALBIN pronaret.

se kam me abonentet kaq gje duhet ta kuptoni, se un po flas vete si abonent!!

----------


## xhori

qe jane bastard  jane keta te digitalb
po tregoj nje rast  ishte ndeshja me sllovenin  ne slloveni  dhe po e trasmetonte tv klan kalojne 15 min. dhe ma nderpren sinjalin  edhe pse jam abonent i digitalb,  kjo nuk eshte e drejte, ndersa problemi qe shtron  hapsi i kesaj teme me duket i pavend, per arsyen qe  shtroi Davius  pak me larte

----------


## juanito02

Ku e hap dekorerin te del nje nje faqe qe te thote do ta vesh menune e re?
I thua po dhe dhe dekoderi e mer menune e re dhe dhe kur restaroreht i mbyll te gjitha kanalet e lira.
Provojeni po deshet

----------

